
Show HN: Instagram like stories in React - react-insta-stories - mohitk05
https://github.com/mohitk05/react-insta-stories
======
mohitk05
This is an open source npm package I built for creating Instagram/Snapchat
like stories in web using React. Just today I released a major update to it
and I had never posted about the v1 here, so have a look! Also building a
React Native version as many are requesting for it.

~~~
SkyTreasure
Will be waiting for React Native version

------
gatherhunterer
const something = function () {};

That is unlike any javascript function declaration I have ever seen. Why not
just use the declaration syntax or the assignment/arrow syntax? It’s just a
keyword and an operator that take up space.

~~~
mohitk05
Perfectly makes sense, thanks! I must have missed it as it was earlier export
default function, will update this.

